# Novidades na circulação termoalina



## Ecotretas (16 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

Há novidades significativas na circulação termoalina do Atlântico Norte. Um estudo saído na Nature alerta para o facto da teoria prevalecente não concordar com as medições efectuadas. Ver mais em http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v459/n7244/full/nature07979.html e http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-05/whoi-sfs051309.php

Ecotretas


----------

